# Cheese season is back...



## worktogthr (Oct 27, 2015)

Finally getting cool enough at night to smoke some cheese for personal use (did a bunch for charity recently).  Just opened my last package from last March so it's definitely the perfect time to start smoking some more cheese.  Used Cookin Pellets blend of hickory, apple, cherry, and maple in the MES30.  Varieties included mozzarella, pepper jack, ghost pepper cheddar, buffalo wing Jack, cranberry cheddar, truffle cheddar, three different brands of Gouda, 2%cernont cheddar, Vermont cheddar, ale house cheddar, Gruyere, butterkaise and maybe a few I can't remember.  Here are some pics:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 27, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 27, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 27, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 27, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Oct 27, 2015






The wait is going to be killer especially because I have learned the longer you wait the more incredible the taste.  I'm sure I'll bust a couple open in two weeks!  Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2015)

Woa,     alot of differant cheese's there.


How long did you smoke ?


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like some awesome cheese! I am diggin that ghost pepper cheddar, I need to find some of that.

Hmmm, I am smelling cheese, eating cheese, reading about cheese, in the cheese forum, planning my next cheese smoke and counting how many smoke cheeses I have in my supply.

I'll take your picture... say "Cheese"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice smoke! I didn't know that cheese season ends. We make and eat it year round!


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice and looks great! I wish I had the space to do that much.


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 28, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Woa, alot of differant cheese's there.
> 
> 
> How long did you smoke ?


Hahaha variety is the spice of life. I have been stocking up all summer every time I saw a sale.   I went by color rather than time but it is usually between 3 and 3.5 hours to achieve what I'm looking for.


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 28, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks like some awesome cheese! I am diggin that ghost pepper cheddar, I need to find some of that.
> 
> Hmmm, I am smelling cheese, eating cheese, reading about cheese, in the cheese forum, planning my next cheese smoke and counting how many smoke cheeses I have in my supply.
> 
> I'll take your picture... say "Cheese"


I saw the ghost pepper cheddar on sale at Aldi and I couldn't resist.  Haven't even tried it yet unsmoked.  I try to buy at least two of everything I haven't tried so I can make cheese platters for parties with the side by side comparison of smoked and unsmoked.  I too have been obsessing about cheese haha


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 28, 2015)

Xray said:


> Very nice and looks great! I wish I had the space to do that much.


Thanks!  I am lucky to have an extra fridge in my basement so it serves as my project fridge.  Right now it has cheese mellowing, pastrami curing, and various meats thawing and marinating for dinners throughout the week.  If you have the space maybe you could find a cheap extra fridge on craigslist.


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke! I didn't know that cheese season ends. We make and eat it year round!


Thanks!  hahaha I don't want it to end but the summers get hot and even when it's around 50 degrees in the early fall, the AMNPS puts out enough heat to get the cheese to that almost melting state when I use my MES30.  Maybe I can try something less insulated for smoking.  Or freeze some water bottles and throw them in.  Would love to do a mailbox mod but changing a lightbulb is about the extent of my handyman skills haha


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice job Chris I got some smoke a few weeks back.

Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2015)

Ghost pepper cheese at Aldi's? I'll have to look there.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke! I didn't know that cheese season ends. We make and eat it year round!



I haven't figured out how to do that in Texas yet.  Last week it was 90 degrees in Dallas...

I too am looking forward to the cool night so I can start to replenish last year's cheese.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I haven't figured out how to do that in Texas yet.  Last week it was 90 degrees in Dallas...
> 
> I too am looking forward to the cool night so I can start to replenish last year's cheese.



I'm eating smoked cheese that's 2 years old!


----------



## mowin (Oct 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm eating smoked cheese that's 2 years old!



There's no way I'd be able to wait two yrs.. I'm having a hard time waiting 4 weeks (this weekend) to try my first ever smoked cheddar.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 28, 2015)

Love me some smoked cheese.













IMG_3642.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Oct 5, 2013


















11004638_1592577897627458_4876317074603161197_o.jp



__ mfreel
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2015)

Dang it man you make me proud!!! LOL   your smoker is full and looks very yummy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Very nice job,,

I have to do some more soon

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 29, 2015)

Holy Cow that's a lot of cheese!! And it looks good too!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 29, 2015)

mfreel said:


> Love me some smoked cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those labels are slick.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 29, 2015)

Ya,,,, labels that is cool I will have to do something like that

DS


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree! Those labels are all professional looking.  If i were to gift them, I would definitely do that.  My strategy was a little different this time for packaging.  I put a bunch of one kind in a larger bag so that I can take out a bar at a time and reseal them.  That way I can taste them at different stages of aging and only use one big bag instead of 4 or 5 little ones.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't mean to advertise.  But I think it looks nicer with the labels.  Mods, I'll delete if it's not okay.  I list SMF on my site, too.

Regarding the labels, I include the name, website, wood type and how long it was in the smoke.  For example, Alder 2:30 would be for using Alder wood for 2.5 hours.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Oct 30, 2015)

I smoked cheese for the first time 3 weeks ago. Tasted it a couple of days ago,it was delicious.  Definitely going to do more.


----------

